# Adult dorsal slit code



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Nov 12, 2016)

I would like to know which cpt code should be used for a male adult dorsal slit..physician used a clamp on the scar to perform the dorsal slit.  I used cpt code 54161.  Is this correct or should I be using cpt code 54001?
Thanks,

Terri, CPC


----------



## cgaston (Nov 14, 2016)

We use 54001


----------

